# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Private MD Labs Female Panel for male?

## largerthannormal

Hey guys , Bout to get checked to make sure Im good to go for next cycle ( not fully ready but i like to get my ducks in order, blood work in about 3 weeks.) 

At private md labs there was a cheap panel test like 49$ or $59, i cant seem to find it, it was actually for females i believe and at the end you can just check out as a male?

Does anyone know the name of the test I am talking about that would cover what I need? or another not so pricey one? 

also I was told about this test from multiple members. JW would they would still make the ranges for a male correct?

Thanks guys!!

----------


## largerthannormal

i think I found it??? can a guy use this one?

http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_tes...4&search=#1032

----------


## largerthannormal

Includes:
-Estradiol, serum;
-Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH);
-Luteinizing Hormone (LH);
-Testosterone , serum;
-Complete Blood Count (CBC): Hematocrit; hemoglobin; mean corpuscular volume (MCV); mean corpuscular hemoglobin (MCH); mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration (MCHC); red cell distribution width (RDW); percentage and absolute differential counts; platelet count; red cell count; white blood cell count; immature granulocytes.
-Comprehensive Metabolic Profile (CMP): A:G ratio; albumin, serum; alkaline phosphatase, serum; ALT (SGPT); AST (SGOT); bilirubin, total; BUN; BUN:creatinine ratio; calcium, serum; carbon dioxide, total; chloride, serum; creatinine, serum; globulin, total; glucose, serum; potassium, serum; protein, total, serum; sodium, serum.

----------


## largerthannormal

not sure if i need just free test or total test? also i need to get blood work on cycle. could I use this same one?

----------


## Bonaparte

Yes, that's it. It only measures total test.

----------


## zillagod

....

----------


## zillagod

....

----------


## zillagod

....

----------


## Zodiac85

> help?


Disclaimer : I have not used it. 

But since you're waiting for a reply... My understanding is that most guys use the female hormone panel. It says female, but it's really just a list of tests for the lab. They don't know or care if you're male or female. My understanding is that it contains all the info you need. As to your other questions, I can't comment. You'll have to wait for someone more knowledgeable.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

You need to get the male sensitive assay in order to get accurate results for estrogen b/c it's meant to test e levels that are extremely low (compared to females).

----------


## Zodiac85

I have seen the female panel suggested elsewhere (unless I'm confused?) Do you recommend the male panel instead? Or does it depend on when you get it? ie. Before, during or after cycle? Feel free to just point me to the stickie if I'm asking a dumb question. iamgodzilla, I apologize for jumping into your thread.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Their "hormone panel for males" includes the sensitive e2 test.

----------


## largerthannormal

Male panel is recommended, 

Also if using the female panel upon check out you are able to check out as a male, not sure if that changes the ref ranges or not though.

----------


## zillagod

....

----------

